# كتابان لتعليم برنامج autocad map 3d 2010



## ASHIK (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام اقدم لكم كتابين لتعليم برنامج
AUTOCAD MAP 3D 2010

الكتاب الاول تعليمي وفيه شرح تفصيلي مع التمارين وخطوة خطوة
الملفات مرفقة في مجلد البرنامج في ال HELP

رابط الكتاب الاول AUTOCAD MAP 3D 2010 TUTORIAL

http://www.4shared.com/file/157739760/3a613058/map_tutorials.html

الكتاب الثاني فيه تفصيل وشرح لكل شي وماذا يعني وكيفية استخدام كافة الاوامر بالمختصر:
الكتاب مرجع كامل
رابط الكتاب الثاني AUTOCAD MAP 3D 2010 USER GUIDE

http://www.4shared.com/file/157739938/43536125/civil_users_guide.html

ارجو من الله ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى الفاضل جزيت الف خير


----------



## abdo hanafy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا غالي ياريت لو باللغة العربية


----------



## hamdy khedawy (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## منهل باطولي (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكر الكتاب رائع وكان لازمني كتير


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (6 مارس 2010)

_ مشكور اخي الحبيب_


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kangrooooo (2 يوليو 2010)

ASHIK;1392756
الكتاب الثاني فيه تفصيل وشرح لكل شي وماذا يعني وكيفية استخدام كافة الاوامر بالمختصر:
الكتاب مرجع كامل
رابط الكتاب الثاني AUTOCAD MAP 3D 2010 USER GUIDE
[URL قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/157739938/43536125/civil_users_guide.html[/URL]
> 
> ارجو من الله ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة
> ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء



أخي الفاضل لك جزيل الشكر على الكتابان و لهذه المشاركة المتميزة و لكن مع الأسف لقد حملت الكتاب الثاني ووجدته باسم Autocad civil 3d أرجو التكرم برفع الكتاب للبرنامج Autocad Map 3d وذلك لانني احتاجه لأهمية قصوى ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## TIGER_11 (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الكتب المفيدة ونفع الله بك المسلمين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## تافكه (10 فبراير 2011)

اسال الله ان يغفر ذنوبك


----------



## رعد اسحق (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكور والله يجزيك خيراً


----------



## goor20 (13 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## mostafammy (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح نصار (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

